# Gleaming Kleen - TVR gets a makeover



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Owner recently bought this vehicle and wanted some work done on it to bring it up to a high standard and change a few things on the car.

First up was to change the colour of the leather, it was a horrible dingy grey and client requested a much lighter colour so a creame dye was used. Seats, center console, dash board and rear deck were all sprayed to the new colour. This took alot of time as alot of masking up was needed so I didnt document this part of the detail that much..

Here you can see the difference between the original grey colour and the new creame colour. The cream certainly looking much better IMO









The dash board was PITA as the windscreen sat very tightly to the dash so was unable to get any dye onto this area so I had to get an professional installer to come and remove this. The plan was to remove the windscreen and then re-install but after making a few phone calls it was clear a new windscreen would more than likely be needed as they are under so much pressure and fit very tightly that 95% of the time when removed they shatter. So a new windscreen was ordered from TVR just incase the worst happened..and yes it did shatter...

Here you can just see where there is no coverage of the dye


















and after









Luckly the rear window is only held in by clips so was easily removed which allowed to me to get good coverage









Few finished shots of the leather


















The next thing the owner wanted changed was the colour of the wheels from silver to anthracite so they were given a FULL refurb

BEFORE









AFTER:









This pic is of one of the front wheels after it was fully stripped, you can see the cracks around the wheel nut holes....more than likely from over tightening so a new wheel was ordered to replace it.









Wheels were given a few coats of BlackFire for protection









Arches and suspension giving a very good clean


















Wheel hubs and nuts were looking a bit sorry so these were sanded back, primed, painted and laquared.....same colour as the wheels




































Paint correction was carried out using Menz 3.02 on a megs polishing pad, I then followed this up with Menz 1066ff and finishing with 85rd




























































































































































































































































The bonnet was removed to allow me to machine polish areas that otherwise would have not



























Paintwork was then refined with Menz 85rd




































Once all machine stages were complete Swissvax cleaner fluid was applied and removed and then car recieved its first coat of wax









In all 3 coats of Swissvax Best of Show were applied over 3 days


















Just when I thought it was all over client had another thought and wanted the front grill sprayed the same colour as the wheels. This was done by a local bodyshop who did a great job.


















































































A very enjoyable detail in all and I personally think all the changes made sit very well with the car, especially the leather.

Thanks for reading:thumb:


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

Let me be the first to congratulate you -good job!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

those seats are stunning!


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That looks great, top notch work on the recolouring of the interior :thumb:. Your service really does bring a whole new meaning to the words 'Attention to Detail'.

Superb Jay.


----------



## athol (Oct 3, 2009)

Excellent work there :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely looking!

I was just about to post saying the front looked like it was missing something but when I noticed the grill sprayed in the following pictures I think it looks spot on now.


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Makes me want a TVR so much,Looks great


----------



## deeds (Aug 18, 2009)

Remarkable work and a stunning car.Thanks for sharing i really enjoyed it.


----------



## T4_ANNI (Jan 28, 2009)

Great work  New wheel aswell!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Jay simple stunning work looks fantastic work  u have rebuilt the car


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Wow that was fantastic. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bulla2000 (Jun 5, 2007)

There are no words to say my friend - just a really great job.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

DiamondShine said:


> Let me be the first to congratulate you -good job!





rds1985 said:


> those seats are stunning!





ads2k said:


> That looks great, top notch work on the recolouring of the interior :thumb:. Your service really does bring a whole new meaning to the words 'Attention to Detail'.
> 
> Superb Jay.





athol said:


> Excellent work there :thumb:





Modmedia said:


> Lovely looking!
> 
> I was just about to post saying the front looked like it was missing something but when I noticed the grill sprayed in the following pictures I think it looks spot on now.





Aid20vt said:


> Makes me want a TVR so much,Looks great





deeds said:


> Remarkable work and a stunning car.Thanks for sharing i really enjoyed it.





T4_ANNI said:


> Great work  New wheel aswell!





-tom- said:


> Jay simple stunning work looks fantastic work  u have rebuilt the car





CupraRcleanR said:


> Wow that was fantastic. Thanks for sharing





Bulla2000 said:


> There are no words to say my friend - just a really great job.


Thanks guys for your comments, greatly appreciated:thumb:


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

The hard work shows, can I ask what dye you used on the seats?


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Fantastic work jay that looks awesome, really love the tuscans. Looks even better in that colour with the wheels re-furbed, not to sure on the grille though i think that looked better in the original colour.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

DiamondShine said:


> The hard work shows, can I ask what dye you used on the seats?


I tend to use Gliptone Liquid leather but i used dye a local company supplied me with after showing me some examples of their work.. They had showed me a Mobile Spectrophotometer (matches colour) system to show how quick and easily it is to mix and match colours yourself compared to sending a leather sample to Gliptone to match. Very helpful:thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Cracking work - how does working with fibreglass differ from typical steel/metal bodywork? Any?


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Love these things. Cant beat the smell of fibreglass haha! Look at the size of that transmission tunnel though! Thats crazy!

Great detail. I would hae been bricking it spraying the interior though! Dont trust my masking!


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

quality work Jay, some nice subtle changes.:thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Baaad Aaaasss :thumb:

Nice wet look.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Very very cool, some lovely work/mods by you, always love the details with full wheel and nuts work etc, very thorough and the seats and paint really improve the look of the car so hats off to you!


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

Lovely job! Lovely car!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Top notch work Jay, the leather looks so much better.

Nice work mate


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Simply stunning :thumb:


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Nice transformation, great work.

The car looks fantasic in the afters.

Nice to see a new sig making an appearance!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Super super job fella.

I can see what Scott was talking about re the wheel now:thumb:..blimey!

Who ever specced the car new, specifically the leather colour was obviously not all there..or maybe just blind


----------



## ChrisST (Jul 19, 2009)

Superb quality work, I do prefer silver wheels though...just personal taste I guess.:thumb:


----------



## Culainn (Sep 2, 2009)

Never seen something like that done with leather seats, amazing detail and effort. Really admire the whole process. Congrats


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

That is one awesome detail... the car looks awesom!!!!


----------



## Mr Gurn (Dec 9, 2009)

the one thing about tvr's is hearing them start up........... just love that sound!!!


Have really changed the look of the tuscan...... looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Justa (Oct 23, 2008)

thats a stunner !

great work to


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb work there , just amazing your work, Jay :thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Very cool work there :thumb:


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Super work Jay :thumb:

Any chance of a PM about the refurb and leather? Do you do all of it, or do you get someone in and costs please?


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Jesus! that is one fantastic turnaround on the interior! Well done mate. 

Car looks stunning in every way. :thumb:


----------



## Dan Carter (Jun 21, 2008)

Simply Stunning Work, seems so much more than detailing to me now with all the extra bits, much more of a complete car care solution, anyways cracking work


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Terrific work as always Jay.
Love the way the light dances over all the curved panels.
Thanks for taking the time to share.
Gordon.


----------



## Tybo (Jun 25, 2006)

Amazing work on that interior....and the exterior too, of course.:thumb:

That front grille looks much better too...


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

This is beyond detailing, true art and restoration work!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2010)

Love your workmanship buddy.


----------



## Frothey (Apr 30, 2007)

Amazing work on the interior Jay, the exterior work wasn't bad either!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Fab write up! Amazing transformation / renovation! I bet the client was delighted with the result. Top work :thumb:


----------



## rusty82 (Aug 13, 2008)

looking very good jay.

just quick question, who do you use for the alloy refurbing? as your local to me and wouldnt mind having my alloys sorted during the summer.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

thanks for all the comments guys:thumb: greatly appreciated


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Great job Jay, i think doing the front grill in grey was a good call, it looks really good.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

doesnt get much better than that mate.

Will the leather stay like that and not crack and peel off over time? Never seen the colour changed with dye before. It looks miles better for it though.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Damn nice work, Jay! Especially the leather! What dye did you use? 
- Jesse


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

james b said:


> Great job Jay, i think doing the front grill in grey was a good call, it looks really good.


Thanks James



Emerald Detailing said:


> doesnt get much better than that mate.
> 
> Will the leather stay like that and not crack and peel off over time? Never seen the colour changed with dye before. It looks miles better for it though.


Thanks Francis, the dye used remains flexible so does not crack or peel(obviously there is limits).... if caught or snagged with anything it will mark as the original colour would have so care is needed.



Clever Nickname said:


> Damn nice work, Jay! Especially the leather! What dye did you use?
> - Jesse


Thanks Jesse, its a "flexicote" dye, alot more hard wearing than most other dyes. Can be sourced from number of places


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

cheers for that jay


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

An absolutely superb job.
Great work on the leather and interior as well as the paintwork.:thumb:
Stunning results 

Such a shame TVR are no longer with us - no one makes cars like that any more


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

lovely looking car and superb work. Does the car sound like the other cars in the TVR stable? if so, i bet it sounds as good as it looks.:thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

OMG!! that is stunning, superb effort there!

how long does the dye last? as ive just had a repair done on a cream leather x5, and the dye is coming off already!!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Awesome dude !


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

spursfan said:


> lovely looking car and superb work. Does the car sound like the other cars in the TVR stable? if so, i bet it sounds as good as it looks.:thumb:


Thanks...yes it does got a rather loud rumble to it



ianFRST said:


> OMG!! that is stunning, superb effort there!
> 
> how long does the dye last? as ive just had a repair done on a cream leather x5, and the dye is coming off already!!


Thanks

This dye should last for years if looked after...what dye did you use??



Auto Detox said:


> Awesome dude !


Cheers Baz:thumb:


----------



## james243 (Jun 9, 2008)

Fantastic - who doesnt love TVRs ? And a gorgeous example like this - yes please !


----------



## very white r33 (Feb 3, 2010)

Well worth all the work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

awesome! that must be a first (that model of TVR)

cracking work on the leather and wheels mate


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

*WOW*

great work, the grill is a nice touch to


----------



## Ultimate Shine (Jun 3, 2008)

quality work mate all the little extras make the difference.:thumb:

That reminds me i havent done one of these before. I sold one once but never detailed


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> awesome! that must be a first (that model of TVR)
> 
> cracking work on the leather and wheels mate


Thanks, yeah its a MK1



Ultimate Shine said:


> quality work mate all the little extras make the difference.:thumb:
> 
> That reminds me i havent done one of these before. I sold one once but never detailed


Thanks Paul, TVR's are one of my favourite cars to detail, love the curves on them


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

truely amazing work there jay. the owner must have been thinking you swapped the car for another.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

karl_liverpool said:


> truely amazing work there jay. the owner must have been thinking you swapped the car for another.


Thanks, owner was VERY happy with the car:thumb:


----------



## Trever_the_reve (Feb 25, 2010)

Awsome sir, looking 1st class 

Just a quick question from a TVR owner here ,how do you find working on the fiberglass body particularly when working with machine's And being all hand built painted ect paint depths? or is it just the same as any other car?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Sweet as nut Jay - first time I've seen one with the bonnet off.
Christ that's a work of art! How could we've let this marque disappear?


----------



## Trever_the_reve (Feb 25, 2010)

PJS said:


> Sweet as nut Jay - first time I've seen one with the bonnet off.
> Christ that's a work of art! How could we've let this marque disappear?


There may be a come back soon watch this space! http://www.pistonheads.com/tvr/default.asp?storyId=21530

The whole bonnet comes off it is in 2 sections front which pops up to allow access to fluids then the main section which is bolted down.

I am thinking seriously about moving to a mk1 tuscan in the near future.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Trever_the_reve said:


> Awsome sir, looking 1st class
> 
> Just a quick question from a TVR owner here ,how do you find working on the fiberglass body particularly when working with machine's And being all hand built painted ect paint depths? or is it just the same as any other car?


Thanks:thumb:

Pretty much same as any other car, just be careful of heat build on panels as fiberglass builds up heat very quickly


----------



## Trever_the_reve (Feb 25, 2010)

Gleamingkleen said:


> Thanks:thumb:
> 
> Pretty much same as any other car, just be careful of heat build on panels as fiberglass builds up heat very quickly


Cheers for getting back to me on that one. And like i said awsome workmanship on it.

Did he take you for a spin in it?


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Trever_the_reve said:


> Cheers for getting back to me on that one. And like i said awsome workmanship on it.
> 
> Did he take you for a spin in it?


No, have been out in one before though


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Very very nice!
That new color on the frontgrill really is a face changer. Love that


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Truly stunning, pleasure to read and admire the results, nice reflection shots.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Blamm said:


> Very very nice!
> That new color on the frontgrill really is a face changer. Love that


thanks



Select Detailing said:


> Truly stunning, pleasure to read and admire the results, nice reflection shots.


thanks Gareth


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Great work there Justin :thumb:


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

what a car!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Eurogloss said:


> Great work there Justin :thumb:





butterbean said:


> what a car!


Thanks guys:thumb:


----------

